
Why a Decentralized Reputation-Based Society Is a Sensible Approach - PocketRep
https://cryptolo.io/cryptoblog/index.php/why-a-decentralized-reputation-based-society-is-a-sensible-approach/
======
sharemywin
1\. complaint versus disputes. There was a problem(maybe outside vendors
control) it got resolved.

2\. gaming the system ie. paying to play, feedback for sale, etc.

3\. reputation isn't really portable. If I'm a great developer do you want me
building your home?

4\. people tend to be too easy on reputation feedback.

5\. some people complain about everything.

6\. what if you want to start over. should reputation fall off over time.

------
madeuptempacct
No "reputation" feedback system has worked to date. Not a single one. There is
nothing that blockchain adds to this.

